

Make One Big Speaker - jaytaylor
http://speakerblast.com?

======
paul9290
Hi Jay, thanks for creating this thread :) Much appreciated!

We'd love to hear your and everyones feedback.

We're working hard to create the best user experience.

thanks again! ryan

